# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آپلود کردن لاراول به وب هاست

## ealvandi

با سلام خدمت دوستان

بعد از انجام پروژه توسط لاراول حالا میخوام کل پروژه رو در وب هاست آپلود کنم اما متاسفانه موفق نمیشم
البته این لینک ها رو که انجام میدم با خطای internal server error روبرو میشم
http://driesvints.com/blog/laravel-4-on-a-shared-host
آیا کسی از دوستان این کار رو انجام داده یا خیر ؟

اگر ممکنه من رو راهنمایی بفرمایید .

----------


## rezakho

این خطای نشانگر خطای سرور و آپاچی هست
روی هاست ها فایل htaccess وجود داره که مخفیه
احتمالا این فایل توسط شما یا فایل htaccess خود لاراول پاک یا تغییر کرده

----------


## ealvandi

> این خطای نشانگر خطای سرور و آپاچی هست
> روی هاست ها فایل htaccess وجود داره که مخفیه
> احتمالا این فایل توسط شما یا فایل htaccess خود لاراول پاک یا تغییر کرده


فایل htaccess وجود داره و اون رو میبینم و تغییرش هم ندادم و اگر از آپاچی هست از چه موردی خطا میگیره ؟

----------


## rezakho

اول فایل هایی که کپی کردید رو پاک کنید
بعد یک فایل index.php ساده بگذارید ببینید سایت بالا میاد یا نه
اگر بالا آمد، فایلهاتون رو به جز فایل htaccess توی پوشه اصلی و پوشه public پروژه، بگذارید روی سرور
مجدد فایل index.php پروژه رو اجرا کنید ببینید سایت بالا میاد یا نه
اگر بالا امد که محتوای htaccess پوشه public پروژه رو به htaccess روت هاستتون اضافه کنید، مجدد تست کنید و تمام
هر مرحله ای که به خطا خوردید اطلاع بدید

----------


## ealvandi

همه فایلها رو در public_hrml قرار دادم اما این خطا رو میده 


*Warning: require(__DIR__/../bootstrap/autoload.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home4/avayete1/public_html/public/index.php on line 21

Warning: require(__DIR__/../bootstrap/autoload.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home4/avayete1/public_html/public/index.php on line 21

Fatal error: require() [function.require]: Failed opening required '__DIR__/../bootstrap/autoload.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home4/avayete1/public_html/public/index.php on line 21*

----------


## rezakho

شما طبق همون صفحه ای که خودتون معرفی کردید، تغییراتی در مسیر public ایجاد کردید؟

----------


## ealvandi

من طبق این لینک عمل کردم
http://www.laravel-tricks.com/tricks...avel-base-file

خروجی؟ 
http://www.avayetehran.ir

----------


## ealvandi

لطفا محتویات فایل .htaccess  رو در اختیارم بگذارید شاید عوضش کرده باشم

----------


## ealvandi

مشکل حل شد. نشخه php ایرادش بود
اما الان یک ایراد دیگه دارم 



> View [layouts.home] not found.


در حالی که view مربوطه در مسر مشخص شده وجود داره چی رو باید چک کنم

----------


## farzadyazdan

> مشکل حل شد. نشخه php ایرادش بود
> اما الان یک ایراد دیگه دارم 
> 
> در حالی که view مربوطه در مسر مشخص شده وجود داره چی رو باید چک کنم


با سلام
مسیر ها رو مجددا چک کنید، مسیر app رو هم چک کنید

----------


## ealvandi

هاستینگ برای پشتیبانی از php5.4  سراغ دارید . میخوام هاستینگم رو عوض کنم. مرسی

----------


## farzadyazdan

> هاستینگ برای پشتیبانی از php5.4  سراغ دارید . میخوام هاستینگم رو عوض کنم. مرسی


سلام
من از serverpars استفاده میکنم. کیفیتش خوبه تا php5.6 هم ساپورت میکنه

----------


## ealvandi

مرسی فرزاد جان
علت خطای زیر چیه ؟
500 Internal Server Error error

----------


## ni.alpr

در همه ی route ها این error رو می گیرید ؟ معمولا به rewrite در .htaccess مربوط می شه

----------


## Edward

> سلام
> من از serverpars استفاده میکنم. کیفیتش خوبه تا php5.6 هم ساپورت میکنه


سلام 
ببخشید من یه سوالی داشتم
منم از سرورپارس هاست گرفتم ولی تمام آموزش های نصب لاراول روی هاست رو امتحان کردم . یکی یکیشو
ولی باز ارور ۵۰۰ میده بهم
میشه راهنماییم کنید؟
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## rezakho

سلام
نصب لاراول!!!
چند بار این عبارت رو توی تاپیک های مختلف دیدم، نصبی نداره عزیزان!
نصبش همون کپی کردنشه!
شما با یکی از روش هایی که توی سایتش معرفی کرده، لاراول رو دانلود می کنید، پروژه تون رو می نویسید و در انتها کل پوشه رو به سرور منتقل می کنید، همین!

----------


## tuytoosh

کل پوشه لاراول رو یا فقط پوشه public رو؟

اگه کل پوشه پروژه رو آپلود کنیم از کجا میفهمه که باید بره تو پوشه public و دنبال index بگرده؟

من یه ویدئو آموزشی میدیدم که کلی تغییرات تو کانفیگ آپاچی میداد تا روت سایتش رو بکنه public ...

----------


## rezakho

کل پوشه لاراول رو
برای قسمت دومتون هم مطالب زیر رو بخونید
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...ublic-from-url
http://creolab.hr/2013/03/removing-t...laravel-4-app/
http://tutsnare.com/remove-public-from-url-laravel/

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز که مشکل دارند با آپلود پروژه لاراول روی هاست با پنل های دایرکت ادمین، سی پنل و پلسک
لطفا این آموزش را دنبال کنید این آموزش کامل و برای تمام پنل های گفته شده تست شده است

http://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/42-laravel-sharing-host

در این مقاله هم کامل ذکر شده که حتما نسخه php شما باید سازگار با نیازمندی لاراول باشه

----------

